# how can I keep strangers from just walking up and petting my puppy?



## Bomani (Jul 24, 2014)

I have full trust in my dog that he will never bite or harm anyone but having someone I have never met just walk up and pet my dog gets me a little nervous. He is 8 months now and I've had it happen twice when I was walking him in town, they didn't ask if they could pet him just started to when we where walking by. It scared him and he tucked his tail and hid behind me, any ideas? Im moving to Lexington soon and would like to know how to keep people from randomly petting and scaring him. Hope this is the right category, thanks to all from Joe and Bomani, Bomani gives double thanks.


----------



## sandgrubber (May 21, 2014)

If you walk a puppy in public places, you can expect strangers will walk up and try to pet him without asking. Unfortunately. It may be easier to get your puppy (and yourself) to tolerate this than to educate the entire public. Deliberately exposing the pup to people with lots of positive reinforcement can be helpful, eg., going to the beach . .. going to a flea market that allows dogs and bringing an ample treat bag. Dog shows are good, cause people are generally better educated about dogs and the pup will get lots of experience with meeting dogs as well as people. Depends on where you live and what you do in day-to-day life.


----------



## Luxorien (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, there isn't much you can do about that. I was walking down the street once and someone let their toddler run THROUGH THE STREET to tackle my dog. Thank god he'd seen kids before.

Because my dog is leash reactive to dogs I've gotten really good about keeping an eye on my surroundings and anticipating problems. I usually see dogs before he does and can give them a wide berth, or put obstructions between us so he's easier to work with. However, it sounds like you're in such a crowded area that this might not be possible. In a way, that's a good thing because it gets him used to crowds. But of course, if he's scared that's not good either. I think sandgrubber's recommendation is good. Give him treat rewards for being calm in all that hubbub and he'll be less likely to react with fear.

The only other thing I can think of...and I say this half-jokingly...is to put one of those "guide dog in training" vests on him.  Or just something that says "don't touch me, I'm in training." That won't discourage everybody, but it might help. When I take my dog places, even though he's fine with people, I always use it as an opportunity to teach strangers (especially kids) how to approach a strange dog. If you are an assertive kind of person, you can just body block people and lay down some ground rules (assuming they don't just come out of nowhere).


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Luxorien said:


> The only other thing I can think of...and I say this half-jokingly...is to put one of those "guide dog in training" vests on him.  Or just something that says "don't touch me, I'm in training." That won't discourage everybody, but it might help. When I take my dog places, even though he's fine with people, I always use it as an opportunity to teach strangers (especially kids) how to approach a strange dog. If you are an assertive kind of person, you can just body block people and lay down some ground rules (assuming they don't just come out of nowhere).


I wouldn't put a vest on that claims "guide dog" in any way shape or form, but I believe there are vests available that simply say "please don't pet me, I'm in training" or something like that. Those would be acceptable.

You can also google "yellow ribbon on dog leash" for information on that campaign. 

Not sure that the general public will be familiar with either of these measures and automatically abide by them. Probably not. But it's a start at least, and will help open the door to communication so you can educate the people you encounter.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

work on heeling in public, when people approach towards your dog,,,,,, you take a step out in front of your dog hand extended (to verbally greet and shake the persons hand) be that forceful in their face body block for your dog... do it with a greeting with a friendly HI,,,and your name is...... ???? with your hand extended in their space... ( you want it happy .. so you don't scare your dog that something bad is happening) 

think it is funny for the reactions you get from people... some will shake your hand give you their name........ and others will be totally offended at you being forceful in their face lol ....wont even shake your hand they will withdraw from your bluntness... which is funny to me since they were about to do it to your dog.. but don't like having it done to them...

main thing is teach close heeling in public,, dog at the end of a loose leash you can't control the situation and give people the opportunity to go for your dog ...


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

http://dogsinneedofspace.com/gear-and-tools/


----------



## sharpei (Mar 15, 2013)

PatriciafromCO said:


> work on heeling in public, when people approach towards your dog,,,,,, you take a step out in front of your dog hand extended (to verbally greet and shake the persons hand) be that forceful in their face body block for your dog... do it with a greeting with a friendly HI,,,and your name is...... ???? with your hand extended in their space... ( you want it happy .. so you don't scare your dog that something bad is happening)
> 
> think it is funny for the reactions you get from people... some will shake your hand give you their name........ and others will be totally offended at you being forceful in their face lol ....wont even shake your hand they will withdraw from your bluntness... which is funny to me since they were about to do it to your dog.. but don't like having it done to them...
> 
> main thing is teach close heeling in public,, dog at the end of a loose leash you can't control the situation and give people the opportunity to go for your dog ...


Its hilarious some of the reactions you get when you body block some one from getting to your dog. When I was teaching my dogs not to jump there would of course be those people.... me "you can pet him but only if he's sitting, if he jumps you have to stop" them "oh its ok! I love dogs" me "no, actually, its not ok." and of course I only gave one warning if they continued to pet my dog when he started jumping I would just walk away. I have been called a jerk more than once over it and yet I sleep well at night.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Specifically with kids, I've found that saying "Stop!" and holding out a hand in a stop-sign-kind-of-way will usually get them to stop in their tracks, provided you can see them coming of course, or at least slow them down enough that you can give further instructions or make a getaway. 

There are a lot of kids and dogs in our neighbourhood, and most of the kids know to ask if they can pet first, but kids are kids and sometimes get too excited and forget. When we first got Luna (and I mean, days after we got her) I was walking her and a group of kids came running over wanting to pet her. I used the stop sign technique and asked them to please go one at a time and all was well.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

You absolutely cannot use service dog or guide dog vests unless your dog is a service dog, please don't suggest that. Also it will not work anyway, people flock to pet service dogs all of the time in spite of "do not pet" patches. My dog is in training as a service dog and I have to be firm with people about not distracting him. 

I have far less trouble with children than adults, most kids know to ask but adults seem to either forget or have never known. They want to make kissy faces, just walk by and pat or talk all lovey to the dog that is working/training. You do not have to "just put up with it" and while it is good to socialize a dog there is a difference between socializing on your terms and socializing on the whim of random strangers. I agree with teaching a tight heel and body blocking. Don't be afraid to be firm. If some one asks politely you can make the decision to allow them to pet your dog.


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Luckily kids never approach us as I don't think it would end well. If adults try to pat jazzy I have time to tell them that she's skittish. Generally it's pretty obvious from her body language that she's not a fan of strangers. I would suggest investing in a don't pat me type of vest. Or just stop them and tell them not to pat your dog.


----------



## Luxorien (Jun 11, 2014)

Remaru said:


> You absolutely cannot use service dog or guide dog vests unless your dog is a service dog, please don't suggest that.


Sorry. Didn't really mean it seriously.


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I would put a yellow ribbon on the leash for the adults and if they try to tell them that the yellow ribbon means that the dog needs space. I did this with my older half blind lab and I do it with my puppies as they always want to pet.

With kids I put my had up and tell them "no" if I get flack I just point out that they could hurt my dog and in return get nipped for doing so.

here is one link:
https://www.facebook.com/TheYellowDogProject
http://www.theyellowdogproject.com/The_Yellow_Dog_Project/USA_files/TYDP-8.5x11.jpg - this is a flyer that they have to help educate the public on what the yellow ribbon means


----------



## Emeep (Jan 5, 2015)

Your pup needs you to tell other people that he's not comfortable with strangers petting him, he can't do it himself so it's up to you. The yellow ribbon solution is good but I doubt many people will understand what it means. Whenever you see someone walking over or reaching out to pet your dog without permission you should immediately tell them not to. It might seem rude but still, it's for your pup! And like other people said letting your dog get used to being pet by strangers is also good in a long run, but getting all this unwanted attention can be stressful for your dog as well.


----------



## hounddawg (Jan 10, 2012)

I'm envious of some of your guys' assertiveness. I usually allow a brief greeting, make polite/awkward conversation then walk the other way as I say to my dog, "Okay buddy, we gotta go!" But don't listen to me, OP. My pup does not have fear issues, and I hope you're able to be more assertive than I am.

I know our PetSmart trainer was a stickler about polite greetings where you give the person a 5 minute lecture on how to get the dog to sit before they can pet them, but NOBODY, not even relatives, listened or cared so I gave up on that. I just tell them he's a jumper. If they like that or don't care, fine. If not, they can turn around and go the other way. Meh.


----------



## heidizag (Dec 1, 2014)

I have a totally different POV from all other posts. when someone (kid or adult) wants to pet Argos, I stop, let them do so, and talk to them. I figure that the more love Argos gets, the better. I've never had a bad ending from that. The only time it can be a little awkward is when someone asks "Does he bite?" Of course I say no (he's never bitten in the 7 wks we've had him) but I'm not able to make a firm guarantee, I know him as well as you can in that time, but... he's an animal. You can't know for SURE. If several people (usually kids) want to pet him, I just ask them to do it one at a time so as not to overwhelm him. Argos loves people and is very friendly so this isn't causing stress to him; if it did I'd act differently. Honestly I love it when strangers on the street want to pet him and talk about him. I'm proud of him and love to share him with others. And I like for him to feel people are decent and he doesn't need to be scared or freak out when people approach. In less than 2 months I've met loads of people just during walks. Just yesterday I think I met 4 people! This is good for me because I'm living in a foreign country and anything that makes me feel more a part of the community is a good thing.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

When people ask if he bites, I say "anything with teeth can bite" LOL.


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Usually in our small town you are lucky to see more than a couple of people walking around and they usually ignore any dog walking around. I took Kris into our Christmas Parade, just so she could see more than a few people. She was really good, just sat and watched everyone. When I was walking around, I had several people ask if they could pat her and I said yes. Kris sort of just ignores strangers, does not mind if they pat her or not and never gets excited about it. I stayed clear of most of the kids as they were all excited about the parade and were usually in large bunches but they were more interested in the Parade than in a dog as there were lots of them around.


----------



## seaboxador (Sep 23, 2012)

The better question would have been six months ago in "how do I train my puppy". That didn't happen so now you're left with get him in an obedience school and get professional training help. The dog doesn't sound like he was properly socialized at all and hopefully it's still young enough to learn.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

seaboxador said:


> The better question would have been six months ago in "how do I train my puppy". That didn't happen so now you're left with get him in an obedience school and get professional training help. The dog doesn't sound like he was properly socialized at all and hopefully it's still young enough to learn.


A shy puppy doesnt mean undersocialized, it could mean that he is going through a fear stage, it could mean he is ... just shy. Its not always the owners fault ... sometimes puppies just ... get scared.


----------



## WonderBreadDots (Jun 26, 2012)

Bomani said:


> I have full trust in my dog that he will never bite or harm anyone but having someone I have never met just walk up and pet my dog gets me a little nervous. He is 8 months now and I've had it happen twice when I was walking him in town, they didn't ask if they could pet him just started to when we where walking by. It scared him and he tucked his tail and hid behind me, any ideas? Im moving to Lexington soon and would like to know how to keep people from randomly petting and scaring him. Hope this is the right category, thanks to all from Joe and Bomani, Bomani gives double thanks.


If you see someone approaching you while you are walking, keep walking. You don't have to stop because someone is approaching you.


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

WonderBreadDots said:


> If you see someone approaching you while you are walking, keep walking. You don't have to stop because someone is approaching you.


 That's a terrific idea, but in this case it sounds as if the op WAS continuing to walk along. 

It's nice to have a dog who can switch sides via command/cue, that way you can put yourself between each passerby and your dog, accordingly and on the fly. That action alone should send a visual message to on-coming people (coupled with a polite verbal if necessary) which can easily be seen even at forty paces.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

petpeeve said:


> That's a terrific idea, but in this case it sounds as if the op WAS continuing to walk along.
> 
> It's nice to have a dog who can switch sides via command/cue, that way you can put yourself between each passerby and your dog, accordingly and on the fly. That action alone should send a visual message to on-coming people (coupled with a polite verbal if necessary) which can easily be seen even at forty paces.


Yes, it is, its because of grabby people that I teach all my dogs this LOL.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I've done kind of a mix, throughout the years:
1. I super-socialized Shep exposing him to all kinds of experiences, so that he would never feel the need to bite. I watched him poke a child with his nose, when the kid wouldn't stop *patting* him on the head.... Both I and the mother should have stopped the kid .... Shep provided a non-violent solution 
2. When I was doing obedience work, I'd tell folks that Shep was in training. And as others have written, I got evil looks when I blocked efforts. 
3. However, I learned the hard way that if a jerk (neighbor or family) messes with my dog, then I have to deal with the consequences, after the jerk is gone....
4. I like PatriciafromCO's approach ... at least it throws the blame for uncivilized behavior back in the jerk's court.
5. I now have to protect Shep from people, b/c he's old, arthritic, and more fragile. I find that spoiled 5 yo children can be the worst, b/c they can be very cruel, treating pets like they were discarded plush toys. Sometimes a No! or bodyblock isn't enough ... maybe a swat on the nose with a newspaper?


----------



## TMFranklin (Apr 29, 2013)

The great thing that I noticed about my town is that we are a very dog friendly community, and are overall educated on dogs, and if not, expect basic dog reactions. If a dog nips at another that was too forceful in play, no one is upset, they just simply blow it off as dog behavior and it's the way they communicate. They also are extremely respectful. I have never had someone come up to Finnley or Elsa, who get incredibly excited on the leash when greeting people, without asking permission on if they could pet my dogs. However, in California where I visit my family, I will sometimes go and walk the dogs, one of which is really excited on the leash, pulling everywhere and the like. And people would just flock and be all, "What a good puppy! So smart! Aw! Don't pull for your mommy!" To be frank I went back home and did extreme leash training on both my dogs to make sure they knew their proper manners even if humans did not. So, in short, teaching a solid "heel" is a great tool to learn. My old dog who was really shy of people got better when I started boosting her confidence by giving her a job or a way to make her feel like she was succeeding or doing great at something. So heeling and maybe some confidence raising exercises could help him from hiding away?


----------



## Hermes1 (Jan 3, 2014)

Depending on the situation, I either keep walking and try to ignore them if possible. If they approach from the front, I either put my hand up and say no or turn and walk the other way.


----------



## CrimsonAccent (Feb 17, 2012)

Channel your inner rude person 

Honestly though I'd either try to:

-keep walking
-say "My dog isn't friendly"
-say "My dog will BITE YOU"
-say "Ask before you pet"
-some variant of gtfo or an educating statement about asking permission

Luckily most people have either left us alone or asked. And our dogs are now big enough that I don't have to worry about random people picking up my dog. (Yes this is a thing. I don't get it either).


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

We walk both dogs together, and luckily Alannah is so overjoyed to see any human that she happily accepts all of the attention so they don't bother Murphy. We have had multiple ocassions where fast moving kids or strangers have tried to touch him, and he just shys away or runs behind me. So his behavior speaks for itself. I usually just say he is nervous of people he doesn't know and that's that.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

I have to run interference with the whole "what a cute fluffy puppy!" thing now -_-


----------



## CobbersMom (Jul 30, 2013)

I used to have a terrible time with kids trying to pet Cobber in our old neighborhood. They would run up to us like loud, screaming maniacs, which would get Cobber all kinds of wound up into a 25-lb whirling dirvish. I don't think he would ever have intentionally hurt these kids, but what he wanted was to rough-play with them. What the kids wanted, by comparison, was for Cobber to be what I refer to as a Disney Dog -- they expected him to sit and basically not move while they patted him (not gently) all over his head. Cobber would/will never put up with that crap, and I tried to warn them, but they'd come at us with their hands straight out aiming for his head. He'd jump up and invariably scratch some kid's hand/arm. Then I'd get in trouble even though I warned them that he's really excited and might scratch them.

Or we'd have this yelling conversation:

Kids running full tilt towards us: "CAN WE PET YOUR DOG?!?!?!"

Me: standing still and frantically looking around for an escape: "No"

Kids: "WHY NOT?!?!"

Me: Because he's pretty excited and might hurt you.

Kids: "YOU MEAN HE BITES?!?!?!"

Me: "No, but---" and by this time they were on us and Cobber was leaping up and wiggling and pawing at them when they went for his head.

And someone would start wailing because he'd scratch them.

I realize that I've probably failed to train Cobber correctly. He certainly won't get anywhere near a Canine Good Citizen title. Ever. But he's really well-behaved with me on a leash. It's just screaming kids running at us that set him off.

Thankfully, we moved out of that neighborhood and into our current laid-back, quiet 'hood without a lot of kids in it. And I tend to walk him early in the mornings when there aren't usually too many kids out.


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2014)

My adult dog is reactive to stupid behavior  Not insecure or anything, he just doesn't accept people greeting him unless it's done the right way. He'll bark, they stop "oh, is he mean?" - no, he thinks you're a rude asshat for attacking him. Since he learned to do this, I only have to be condescending instead of actively scolding people! I think it's a combination of his guarding instinct and how I've told people off before. After an encounter like this he's super happy and proud, "look wat a good job I did!". I keep it no secret that I agree with him...

But he's fine with most people, as long as the don't walk straight towards him and stare at him. I wouldn't encourage it too much in an insecure dog - Eeyore mostly consider unknown people to be about as interesting as furniture, meaning he's quite neutral.


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

CrimsonAccent said:


> Channel your inner rude person
> 
> Honestly though I'd either try to:
> 
> ...


I am very good at channeling my inner rude person, esp when it comes to my dogs safety . there are too many sue happy people out there these days that are just looking for an excuse to start some trouble, so I feel its easier to tell everyone know ... which with a cute, fluffy puppy who looks like a plush toy, is hard, but I am very good at channeling my inner rude person LOL. If people ask why, I tell them because I dont owe them anythiing just because I am out in public, I am not a petting zoo.


----------

